# My Latest Money Pit Idea - Scratch Build A 3 Axis Cnc Mill



## coolidge (Nov 6, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## Eddyde (Nov 6, 2015)

A huge undertaking no doubt but certainly would be an extremely rewarding endeavor.  I have seen some jaw dropping scratch built mills and lathes on youtube, go for it!!!


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 7, 2015)

I'll be looking forward to the build pictures.  Should be interesting.  As Eddy says, go for it!  A Cat40 spindle/head should be pretty easy to find.


----------



## coolidge (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks Eddy, I'm not too proud to borrow and draw inspiration from others I'll have to take a look on youtube. Here are some gut shots of a Haas mini mill.

In this first pic you see the belt driven spindle, the head doesn't look all that beefy really and the table is rather small.



Now the column, yeah there's some serious beef there.



Here you see the stand is just welded steel. I can weld and I happen to know a guy with a 4x8 foot CNC plasma cutter.



Here's a side view. I don't have my own cast iron foundry so I'd have to fabricate the column, base, and saddle from steel.


----------



## stupoty (Nov 7, 2015)

Humm "mini-mill" do hass use google translate to decide on machine names ? 

Stuart


----------



## Eddyde (Nov 7, 2015)

There was a fellow here a while back that was building a CNC Mill from scratch, He cast the base and column out of an "Epoxycrete" mixture, it had steel inserts cast in place for attaching the linear bearings. It looked like it was off to a good start, but then he seemed to stop posting? I tried looking up the thread but the search engine on this site is so crappy, I couldn't find it... Anyway, it looked like an interesting approach to producing a very rigid structure for a machine tool.


----------



## 09kevin (Nov 7, 2015)

Here is the link for the Epoxycrete mill, http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/large-epoxy-granite-vmc-project.33497/

Kevin


----------



## Stonebriar (Nov 7, 2015)

Looking forward to watching this build.


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 8, 2015)

Let me confuse the issue a bit more  


http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/tls/5306616317.html
*2007 Chevalier 1418 VMC CNC mill (Monroe, WA)*


----------



## coolidge (Nov 8, 2015)

There's no price Jim, since its our WA state craigslist I'm going to guess $1.3 million /sarcasm


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 8, 2015)

From my experience with Chevalier, I wouldn't take that if it were free.


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 8, 2015)

The only Chevalier I have used was a surface grinder, I bought it new and had it for about 7 years.  Was in use every day and only had one electrical problem in that time.  Don't know much about their other machines.


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 8, 2015)

I won't go into any detail, because there was litigation involved. In the end, their machines (several) went back to them unpaid for.


----------



## chevydyl (Nov 9, 2015)

Ebay has cat 40 spindles, you will most likely need to grind em and put in new bearings. Pretty much every spindle I watched for had the spotted syndrome on the taper inside, I'd say go for it, I wanted to make an actual mini mill, small travels like 19x14x20 xyz, I already have some parts but switched gears and cnc'd my knee mill
You can get t slot tables on ebay too, one from a brother tap drill machine would work nicely.


----------



## coolidge (Nov 9, 2015)

After some additional research scratch built is looking unrealistic due to costs. I could buy a used Haas mini mill for $19k or a VF0 for $15k.


----------



## chevydyl (Nov 9, 2015)

I was gonna mention that, also, look at brother tc-223 or something along those lines, or a fanuc robodrill, smaller envelopes but fast fast fast, and they fit into your garage better


----------



## compsurge (Nov 10, 2015)

If you want to make a machine, make a machine. If you want to make parts, buy a machine that works or can easily be fixed.

I like how Haas machines are fairly simple, have wide support network, and parts are not unrealistically expensive (aside from their electronics). Would you consider a used TM series since they can run off of single phase 240V? I know the TM and 6000rpm (change parameter 131 and 183), the table rapids (can be increased) and the 12" (TM-1) y-axis may be limiting to some.

The Robodrills and Brothers don't die apparently, so they are good machine as well. Not to mention they are insanely fast. They are hard to come by since they sell within hours of being put up for sale.


----------



## chevydyl (Nov 10, 2015)

There is a brother on ebay for 6500, 787ipm rapid!! Only 5hp on this one, but can be had with up to 24k rpm spindle.

There is also a fadal vmc 20 on ebay for 3500, it sunk in a flood but new components like controller and you'd have a badass mill


----------



## coolidge (Nov 10, 2015)

The Haas mini mills will run on single phase, only the 10k spindle option machines require 3 phase. I'm inclined towards Haas because of parts availability, simplicity, and generally lower costs to maintain.


----------



## chevydyl (Nov 10, 2015)

well HAAS machines are American made also, with overseas parts


----------

